# [gelöst] Verständnisfrage zu Keywords

## Fijoldar

Hallo,

ich habe hier mal ein paar kleinere Fragen zu den Keywords. Bisher fahre ich (bis auf eine Ausnahme) haupsächlich Gentoo stable und benutze die Datei

```
/etc/portage/package.accept_keywords
```

um Programme für Testing freizuschalten. Das klappt soweit auch wunderbar. Jetzt lese ich nur ab und zu mal (in Anleitungungen, Wikis) etwas von einer package.keywords Datei bzw. einem package.keywords Ordner, in dem weitere Dateien vorhanden sind. Worin besteht denn da der Unterschied zu meiner package.accept_keywords Datei? 

Macht es Sinn, sowohl eine package.accept_keywords Datei als auch eine package.keywords Datei zu haben? Da meine package.accept_keywords Datei nämlich langsam ziemlich groß und unübersichtlich wird, überlege ich mir das alles in einen Ordner auszulagern. Es ist denn egal, wie diese Dateien in diesem Ordner heißen? D.h. ich hätte z.B. statt einer Datei den Ordner package.accept_keywords und darin Dateien beliebigen Namens, z.B. kde, gnome.

Konkret geht es mir darum, einmal Unity unter Gentoo zu testen --> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7099272.html

Da genau dort von einer etwas anderen Keywords Struktur ausgegangen wird, interessiert es mich mal, was da genau der Unterschied ist.

Schonmal vielen Dank!

Gruß

FijoldarLast edited by Fijoldar on Mon May 20, 2013 9:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## py-ro

Ist nur der alte Name und generell kannst halt auch Ordner mit Dateien verwenden, wenn du das weiter gruppieren willst.

Bye

Py

----------

## renegart

 *Fijoldar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Macht es Sinn, sowohl eine package.accept_keywords Datei als auch eine package.keywords Datei zu haben? Da meine package.accept_keywords Datei nämlich langsam ziemlich groß und unübersichtlich wird, überlege ich mir das alles in einen Ordner auszulagern. Es ist denn egal, wie diese Dateien in diesem Ordner heißen? D.h. ich hätte z.B. statt einer Datei den Ordner package.accept_keywords und darin Dateien beliebigen Namens, z.B. kde, gnome.
> 
> 

 

Ob es Sinn macht, weiß ich nicht. Es ist aber möglich 'package.*' sowohl als Verzeichnis als auch Datei parallel zu nutzen. Man sollte sich nur im Klaren sein, dass es unter Umständen etwas komplizierter wird, wenn man alles Durcheinander nutzt. Stichwort: doppelte Einträge -> Pakete bleiben aktiv, obwohl man vermeintlich das keyword gelöscht/das packet de-/maskiert hat.

Ansonsten können innerhalb des Verzeichnis die Dateien beliebige Namen haben.

----------

## Fijoldar

Vielen Dank für die Antworten. Damit ist meine Frage hinreichend geklärt.

----------

## Josef.95

Fijoldar,

schaue dazu am besten auch immer mal in die Manpages - in diesen Fall in "man portage"

Hier noch ein Auszug zu den beiden Fragen:  *man portage wrote:*   

> /etc/portage/
> 
>               Any file in this directory that begins with "package." can be more than just a flat file.  If it is a directory, then all the files in that directory will be sorted in ascend‐
> 
>               ing alphabetical order by file name and summed together as if it were a single file.
> ...

 

 *man portage wrote:*   

> package.accept_keywords and package.keywords
> 
>                      Per-package ACCEPT_KEYWORDS.  Useful for mixing unstable packages in with a normally stable system or vice versa.  This will allow ACCEPT_KEYWORDS to be augmented for a
> 
>                      single package. If both package.accept_keywords and package.keywords are present, both of them will be used, and values from package.accept_keywords will override  val‐
> ...

 

Viel Erfolg

----------

## Fijoldar

Ah, danke! 

Ja, ein Blick in die man pages hätte meine Frage vermutlich auch beantwortet   :Embarassed:  Das nächste Mal schaue ich dort zuerst rein, versprochen  :Smile: 

----------

## doedel

Wie oft wir alle das schon versprochen haben  :Wink: 

----------

